# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO BL-1KG-BLK 1000 de 0.1 G

## Bruno Cillóniz

La escala de la hoja de American Weigh es la báscula de bolsillo original con una pantalla retroiluminada retráctil. Tiene una garantía de 10 años de peso americano. Nota: Por favor, consulte el manual del usuario a continuación para cualquier referencia o solución de problemas.  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 713GydtIaIL._SL1500_.jpg La escala de la hoja de American Weigh es la báscula de bolsillo original con una pantalla retroiluminada retráctil. Tiene una garantía de 10 años de peso americano. Nota: Por favor, consulte el manual del usuario a continuación para cualquier referencia o solución de problemas.Temas similares: BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO WEIGHMAX EX650 1000 kg de CHIA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA POR CONTROL UNION BALANZA DE BOLSILLO OHAUS YA501 (500g/0.01g) MEDIDOR DE PH DE BOLSILLO COMPRO IBC DE 1000 LITROS EN PIURA

----------

